# Magnetic Drill Press Vise



## pianomanpj (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw this set of plans available for a Magnetic Drill Press Vise from Woodworker's Journal for $7.95. I thought it might be a simple and inexpensive project. Anyone ever make one?

https://www.woodworkersjournal.com/...260F18135D9E4A25AE9B950C7099B1D6&itemid=10101


----------



## randyrls (Mar 11, 2009)

pianomanpj said:


> I saw this set of plans available for a Magnetic Drill Press Vise from Woodworker's Journal for $7.95. I thought it might be a simple and inexpensive project. Anyone ever make one?
> 
> https://www.woodworkersjournal.com/...260F18135D9E4A25AE9B950C7099B1D6&itemid=10101



Roger;   That is an interesting article.  I made just a set of wooden jaws for my mill and woodworkers vise.  Take a 1/2" thick (or so) piece of hardwood and drill two holes in each jaw.  Insert rare earth magnets in the holes so they will clamp the jaw to the metal vise jaw.  Offset the holes so they don't line up to keep the magnets from attracting each other.  These magnets are *VERY* strong and clamp firmly.  10mm magnets are plenty strong.

Softer jaws can be made out of plywood.


----------

